# COLA Set at 5.9 Percent for 2022



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Social Security COLA Set at 5.9 Percent for 2022


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Good news for the recipients,,,,,,, finally.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Good news for the recipients,,,,,,, finally.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


It does not effect just Soc Sec! It will increase Military Retired pay programs and Vet Admin programs.

Chuck


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I have already allocated my $96 increase for 3 years already. hahahhaha

art


----------

